# Researching a 2000-2005 garden tractor



## Oldcrow (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm looking for a early to mid 2000's garden tractor under $5000 
Being mechanically inclined I'm looking for a upper end at that time thinking they were built with better quality and rebuildable
I live in Minnesota so tractor would be used for mowing and blowing snow (2 stage), would possibly look for a straight blade and small tiller (if available)
Features I think are important
Mid 20's hp
Hydrostatic drive
Power steering
Hydraulic lift

Currently I'm favoring the Simplicity Legacy 25 but want to check with you guys incase there is a another brand/model I should be considering
One thing I like about the Legacy is being shaft drive, don't like all the belts of some models
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Oldcrow! I have a Kubota BX2200 that didn't cost a whole lot more than your money, and those are fairly serious machines.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep Kubota, and Yanmar.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Old school.... Hard to beat a Case 446, or 448, with an Onan. Lot's are still around and there are plenty of attachments/accessories available, including a removeable cab/with heat, for you Yankees playing in the snow, if you can find one. Bit lighter on the HP than you stated (446/B43 = 16hp, 448/B48 = 18hp), but they are by no means under powered with that long stroke. Hydraulic motor drive connected to a real 2-speed differential. No power steering, but a "Necker-Knob" is only $10, has no parts to wear out, and is all you really need. I see them all the time on CL, in good shape, for around $1,200. Just make sure it has the travel valve/holding valve kit on it, or read the operator manual. Otherwise, you'll be getting a big thrill the 1st time you go down a steep grade and hit the brakes.

My Dad bought ours new in 1979 to use around the farm. 2,900 hours on it now, Onan still runs strong, and I use it every week. It's outlasted him by over 25 years now and it is one of the few machines I know of that will probably out last me.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's that nice Case/Ingersoll I posted a picture of earlier and it just happens to be *currently* listed on CL for $2,000 with about all the attachments you mentioned and fairly close to MN. Comes with the factory 16" pickup size tires on the rear with chains and wheel weights. The 1987's came with the travel valve/holding valve kit from the Factory.

To me, a Simplicity Legacy 25 is just another nice garden tractor. This would be like being the only guy around for miles that rides an original Indian Chief to work. With this machine you'd have something you could use for years and pass down when you're done with it. Mine goes to my oldest son, he still remembers running it around the farm sitting on his Grandpa's lap..... If I were you, I'd be jumping all over this one, if it's still available
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/wilson-1987-case-ingersoll-446-tractor/6985219069.html


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's 3 Case 446's and a boat load of attachments... *Currently* listed on CL, "up yonder", $5k. I already told you those cabs are hard to find

https://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/6991462661.html


----------

